# WLAN AutoConfig won't start | Windows Wireless Service won't start....



## panda516 (Dec 24, 2007)

OK, so I have a new Dell XPS M1330 notebook running vista home premium and an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and I can't connect to any wireless networks...

The wireless switch is booted up in the on position. I go to windows network diagnostic and it says that I need to Start Windows Wireless Service, but this won't start and I'm simply told "Windows cannot resolve your problem".

I have found this link, http://www.windowsbbs.com/showthread.php?t=65995 and http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=1773949&SiteID=17&wa=wsignin1.0 and have attempted this technet fix and changed the reg value from 3 to 2:



> 1. regedit
> 2. [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\ndisuio
> 3. Change Start to "0x000000002 (2)"
> 4. Restart


but this hasn't fixed the issue.

Similarly I have found this link regarding Zero Configuration, http://www.inf.aber.ac.uk/advisory/faq/965/#vista and have gotten the first step done but have stalled at the the service labelled WLAN AutoConfig.

In Services, the service's startup type is set to Automatic but Service status is "stopped". When I go to "Start the Service" it returns me with an error that:



> Windows could not start the WLAN AutoConfig service on Local Computer.
> 
> Error 126: The specified module could not be found.


The fact this WLAN service won't start is what I think is causing the problem, I've searched round and found nothing that can fix the issue. Any ideas or suggestions other than re-installing windows or restoring factory settings?


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

Check in Device manager that your wireless card is working properly


----------



## panda516 (Dec 24, 2007)

Receng56 said:


> Check in Device manager that your wireless card is working properly


Hi there, thanks for the response. 

It is indeed. Device Manager says that the wireless device is "working properly"...


----------



## brau89 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a Toshiba Laptop running Vista Home Premium with the same network adapter as panda516. I also have been experiencing the same problems. I too tried the regedit fix from technet and that did not fix the problem. I also cannot enable WLAN AutoConfig...but i get a different error:
This is the message I get:

Windows could not start the WLAN AutoConfig service on Local Computer.

Error 0x80040154: Class not registered

So basically I have the same problem as panda516, but with a different laptop and different error message?!? If there is a solution out there besides reinstalling vista could somebody please help!! Thanks!


----------



## panda516 (Dec 24, 2007)

brau89 said:


> I have a Toshiba Laptop running Vista Home Premium with the same network adapter as panda516. I also have been experiencing the same problems. I too tried the regedit fix from technet and that did not fix the problem. I also cannot enable WLAN AutoConfig...but i get a different error:
> This is the message I get:
> 
> Windows could not start the WLAN AutoConfig service on Local Computer.
> ...


Nice to know that I'm not the only one with the problem, thanks for the response brau89. I also realised that Dell didn't include windows discs with the laptop so that'll be more unwanted hassle if it does come to that.


----------



## panda516 (Dec 24, 2007)

As per some advice on the dell forums, I decided to try getting the connection set up using Intel utilities but have had no luck so far, it may be worth trying though see if you get on any better...


----------



## Sparky09 (Sep 17, 2008)

I too have a WLAN autoconfig issue. My error message is a little different though. Anyone seen or know how to fix:
Windows could not start the WLAN AutoConfig Service on Local Computer Error 0xc00ce508: 0xc00ce508
??
I've looked all over the net and see no resolutions. Beyond factory default anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Sparky09 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just an update. I did try reloading vista eventually and the process still didnt start but it was a different error message so I tried downloading the newest drivers for the wlan card again and that seemed to clear up the issue. Hopefully someone can figure out a real fix soon. Format is the only solution I found so far.


----------



## h4veh (Feb 14, 2009)

I got the same problem on XP SP3, tried the chkdsk didn't work, tried removing/adding certain networking components didn't work, reg fix ndis didn't work, in the end esentutl /g Drive:\WinDir\security\database\secedit.sdb (where Drive is the local drive with windows/xp software dir and windir is the actual dir). This esentutl failed with missing esent.dll, which was supposed to be in c:\winnt\system32 wasn't. I found the file under c:\winnt\servicepackfiles\i386 copied to c:\winnt\system32 and then could start wireless zero configuration utility.


----------



## h4veh (Feb 14, 2009)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;894351


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thanks for your input.

If you require help for XP, please start a thread in the XP Forum -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/

This 14-month old Vista thread is now CLOSED.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

